
Rocket – A Rust game running on WASM - wofo
https://aochagavia.github.io/blog/rocket---a-rust-game-running-on-wasm/
======
kibwen
Even though the game itself is simple, this is an excellent experience report
to help people get started using WASM. Rust's tooling for this target is still
young, but it seems to be maturing rapidly. 2018's going to be an exciting
year. :)

